
Google Play Music adds podcasts with machine learning recommendations - nattaylor
http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2016/04/welcome-to-google-play-music-podcast.html
======
nattaylor
Apple added podcasts support to iTunes in 2005.

Google started onboarding publishers for this rollout in October 2015

Does anyone know what took Google so long?

